# Problem with speaker noise



## rws85 (Aug 28, 2007)

I recently brought a new motherboard (Asus P5K-SE) which has an onboard sound
I've been having a problem with a humming noise in my speakers that won't go away
I turn my computer on and when it gets half way through the windows screen at boot up it starts humming..
It has done this nearly every time I've started the computer up bar once, when it worked perfectly fine.
I read it could be a mother board problem, so I rang the place I brought it from and they told me to bring it in and they'd test the board, after treating me like an absolute idiot they told me there was nothing wrong with the board.

I've tried updating the drivers, totally uninstall all sound drives, doesn't seem to go away.
I also tried using head phones, and the noise still comes through them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as this is really annoying me.


----------



## Wahski (Sep 15, 2007)

Not sure if you have resolved your issue or not, or if your problem is identical to mine.

I had a similar issue with my Asus P5K board (less fancy than the SE model)
which also has an integrated sound card (Realtek HD), but set to AC97 in BIOS
as I only have x2 speakers.

This happened regardless of using external speakers or listening through head phones.
I haven't isolated the cause yet, but have found a workaround.

Have just built up a new system, and had a reasonably high pitched sound coming 
through coming through speakers. This was more prevalent when I moved the mouse or during hard drive activity.

If I mute all input devices the sound goes away. -does this happen in your case?
I then disabled & enabled all sound input sources individually to find the culprit, in my situation if I muted the "PC Beep" under sound properties the sound went away.
(You can select it under Volume Menu, choose options->properties & tick all of the boxes under playback settings)


----------



## rws85 (Aug 28, 2007)

The noise now, some how, has gone.
I left my computer on for a day or so, came back to it and it was gone!

But I also found the by muting the 'PC beep' it decreased the volume of the hum by about half.
I'm scare to turn the computer off though because I don't want the noise to come back again


----------



## mythy (Sep 16, 2007)

Same problem here aswell and i reallly don't know how to fix it.... some help would be much appreciated


----------



## Wahski (Sep 15, 2007)

I even had tried disabling the on board sound, installing a different soundcard,
but problem remained.

After installing the latest jmicron drivers, my sound issues have disappeared - give it a try.

I went and downloaded: 
ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/Win2k_xp_Vista/JMB36X_WinDrv_WHQL_R1.17.25.02.zip

and installed the driver, rebooted and no longer have a problem.

Check the version of your jmicron driver by :

-Right click My Computer on desktop, 
-Right click on properties
-Click on Hardware Tab
-Choose Device manager 
-Expand out under SCSI and RAID controllers
-Right click JMircron JMB36X Controller
-Choose Properties
-Click Driver Tab

(Mine was originally dated in March 07 and now it is showing 30 Aug 07 v1.17.25.2)

My video/audio files now play without the usual stutter (so far so good)

It seemed to happen worse when I did something which temporarily taxed the cpu,
or when system was busy downloading a file off the net while playing a video clip.


----------



## Insteletr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there! I have the same problem here with my Asus P5K-SE. I bought this pc just for work with music, and now i simply can't do anything! I've tried a clean install of Windows(i use SP2), reinstalling the drivers. I can't try the sollution suggested by Wahski cause my model is P5K-SE.

If anyone could help, i'll be really thankfull! 

Thx! Andi'm still looking here and trying everything to solve this issue. 

*UPDATE* - 04/10/2007 -

The other solutions that i've tried:

- Update BIOS to the latest version
- Change the audio cable
- Change speakers
- Install different versions of Realtek Codecs (1.64, 1.67 and 1.78)
- Change the HD Audio to ALC97 in BIOS

I hope that anybody have a solution! Thx!


----------



## rws85 (Aug 28, 2007)

After leaving the computer on for awhile the noise went away and has been gone for about 2 months. Yesterday my computer got unplugged when I get home i turnt the computer back on and the noise is back :~(
This really sucks!


----------



## mozart98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everybody , I also bought a system with the asus p5k-se board , I have the same speaker noise as you do It has come and gone away twice now so I,m concerned. My board is still under warranty but is at this time ok . I think as there are enough of us that asus should be contacted and asked for a solution. I will try to reach them from Canada and send them the link to this sight and problem. I repair computers myself doing light jobs. When the noise came nothing I did could correct it. Will contact you all if I get anywhere Good Luck


----------



## Insteletr (Oct 4, 2007)

mozart98 said:


> Hi everybody , I also bought a system with the asus p5k-se board , I have the same speaker noise as you do It has come and gone away twice now so I,m concerned. My board is still under warranty but is at this time ok . I think as there are enough of us that asus should be contacted and asked for a solution. I will try to reach them from Canada and send them the link to this sight and problem. I repair computers myself doing light jobs. When the noise came nothing I did could correct it. Will contact you all if I get anywhere Good Luck


Hi there. I can't solve the problem in my motherboard. Some people have said me the problem is with interference with the graphics card, others says that is processor interference and etcetera. The only solution for my motherboard is to get a new one with the warranty. I really suggest you to do the same, cause if your problem still remains or even reaper when your warranty is off, u can't do anything.

My new motherboard(the same model) doens't have any sound problem. And i'm really happy with that.

Cya!


----------



## steev (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everybody.
I bought today new PC with asus P5K. I had the same problems. 

All you have to do is:
Control Panel -> Sound and Audio Devices -> Advanced -> Options -> Propertis -> Lock PC Beep -> OK

Now mute PC Beep and it should be working.

Have a nice day


----------



## totoelone (Nov 9, 2007)

same thing happend to me for a while (most of the noise when using youtube or other videos) when I realise that the noise came after I clean my computer, I removed gforce again and put it back and the sound was gone!!!!! hope this helps


----------



## mozart98 (Nov 2, 2007)

none of the above solutions work for me the problem happens approximately every 7th time I turn on. Have now contacted asus directly today and linked this site. Will report back shortly with news


----------



## rsplatpc (Mar 30, 2008)

steev said:


> Hi everybody.
> I bought today new PC with asus P5K. I had the same problems.
> 
> All you have to do is:
> ...


I signed up to post just to say THANK YOU! Been researching the problem for a couple of days, almost just broke down and bought a PCI soundcard.

I did the above, and the noise totally went away with muting PC Beep, thanks!


----------



## mozart98 (Nov 2, 2007)

The pc beep on my machine is already muted all along. My problem is intermittent , If I have the hum , which is the same pitch as the beep it doesn't go away even when disconnecting usb drivers and extras while the machine is on. If the computer starts without the hum no activity no matter how intense ( gaming etc) makes it reappear after it is on. I'm taking the computer in to the store this week before my warranty expires. Asus answered my ticket on this problem but missed that I said intermittent , so their advice was no good


----------



## kriggus (Apr 21, 2008)

Same irritating sound issue here... Every time the pc starts that background noise appear and none of the solutions above fixes the problem (except changing motherboard which I haven't tried) 

But I have found a workaround that works for me at least 
try this: 

1) turn off the computer
2) when the computer is turned off pull out the wall socket that leads to your computer (or sound speaker, screen or anything that is in a parallel connection with your computer). then turn around the wall socket 180 degrees and put it back again. 
3) turen on the computer 

Important! after the computer shuts down you need to be fast, you only got around 10 sec to do step 2 and 3. 

I dont know why this helps but it helps for me. The backside is that you will need to do this every time your computer starts. and you really need to turn off the computer first and then do step 2 and 3 fast with other words you need to start the computer twice. 
Hope this helps


----------

